# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Le SLI activé sur X58 sans composant bâtard

## Doc TB

Certes, ceci n’a rien du nouveau : la technologie SLI de NVIDIA est depuis le départ un procédé logiciel permettant de faire fonctionner le même jeu sur deux cartes graphiques qui se répartissent alors le travail. Toutefois, jusqu’à la semaine dernière, le géant au caméléon persistait dans le mensonge en affirmant haut et fort que le SLI nécessitait impérativement un support matériel, ce qui expliquait, selon lui, que seuls ses propres chipsets pouvaient le supporter. Tout ceci bien entendu dans l’optique d’offrir à ses chipsets une valeur ajoutée inexistante, qu’il était même possible de surfacturer au client par le biais d’une déclinaison "SLI" spécifique. La plaisanterie a même atteint son paroxysme quand NVIDIA a forcé Intel à ajouter un chip totalement inutile (comme nous l’avons démontré dans notre test) dans la plateforme Skulltrail pour pouvoir bénéficier du SLI.
   Mais encore une fois, il est maintenant temps de payer l’arrogance (passée ?) et les pratiques douteuses du marketing. En effet, NVIDIA se retrouve maintenant avec un gros problème : à force de dénigrer Intel à coups de communiqué de presse rageur et de présentations assassines, celui-ci lui a refusé la licence QPI indispensable pour concevoir un chipset destiné aux nouveaux Core i7 et a même poussé le bouchon jusqu’à lancer le développement d’une technologique similaire au SLI, mais véritablement hardware cette fois et surtout universelle ! Et inutile de vouloir se rattraper sur la plateforme AMD (dont NVIDIA détient toujours une licence) : les joueurs la boudent depuis la sortie des décevants Phenom.
   Bref, le SLI, qui commençait enfin à faire preuve de performances convaincantes dans une grande quantité de jeux, allait tout droit à sa mort. Sans X58, plus de SLI. NVIDIA a d’abord tenté de refaire le coup de Skulltrail, c'est-à-dire de forcer les fabricants à rajouter un chip NForce sur les plateformes X58 pour bénéficier du SLI. Mais cette fois, ceux-ci lui ont clairement fait comprendre que la plaisanterie avait assez duré et qu’il était hors de question de pourrir le design de leurs cartes en rajoutant un chip inutile pour une fonctionnalité qu’il était possible d’obtenir en software.
   Au pied du mur, NVIDIA a donc décidé de débloquer ses drivers afin d’autoriser le SLI (2x, 3x et 4x) sur le chipset X58 et ce, sans composants supplémentaires, admettant donc par la même occasion que cette technologie n’avait rien de hardware. Bien sûr, ce support sera toujours conditionné au paiement d’une licence. Dans la pratique, le fabricant recevra un jeu de clé cryptée à intégrer dans le BIOS afin que le driver accepte d’activer le SLI. Espérons maintenant que ce nouveau retour de bâton servira de leçon à NVIDIA et que les futurs produits de la marque retrouveront leurs notoriétés passées.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## angelus75

Attention : message absolument improductif sur cette news et non argumenté.

Bien fait pour leurs gueules.

On finit toujours par avoir le revers de la medaille.

----------


## Clain

Ce serait bien que leur image de marque subisse les conséquences de tout ce qui a été découvert récemment. Mais j'ai peur qu'une grande partie des gens aiment bien qu'on les prenne pour des pigeons  ::|: 

Et puis quel est le réel intérêt du SLI à part de pouvoir frimer avec sa config et de doubler sa facture EDF ?

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

3fps de plus. :D

----------


## Foxone

Nvidia en vendant maintenant juste un bout de papier (licence) au lieu d'un puce va se faire plus de tune !
Après, y aura toujours des ptis malins pour prendre une CM non certifié et la "certifié" eux-même  ::P:

----------


## tenshu

Les drm caylemal.

----------


## J-D

Nvidia fournit donc une licence soft pour son SLI, en échange Intel fournit une licence QPI à Nvidia. Mais ce dernier refuse la licence SLI à AMD.  ::mellow:: 

Quel est l'intérêt de ces courbettes? Nvidia ne représentant que 16% du marché des cartes mère en processeur Intel. *Lien*-> ici

La stratégie commerciale de Nvidia sent toujours aussi bon le caca, tandis qu'Intel se frotte les mains avec des gros billets vert *$$$*.
Drôle de ménages à trois en tout cas...

----------


## mogg

Nvidia a tjrs pas compris. dès qu'il sont un peu bien placé ils sont tellement arrogants que tout le monde se ligue contre eux et pas a la moindre petit baisse ben ils se prennent un beau retour de baton dans la gueule. ils font moins les malins refont succés et rebelotte!
ils comprendront donc jamais qu'une place de leader ca se gere autrement qu'avec des grosses couilles qu'on fout sur la gueule des autres?!

----------

